# vacuum press



## texassteelpapa (Jun 7, 2015)

I want to purchase a vacuum press. Does anyone have a recommendation ?


----------



## iminmyshop (Dec 9, 2012)

You will find all the information you need here: http://www.joewoodworker.com/
I purchased a kit and you can find my review here: http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/4094

Using a vacuum press opens whole new worlds in terms of design capabilities and challenges.
Best of luck.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Build your own, either one with a pump (the rebuilt ones from Joe are good as well as inexpensive) or a venturi using one of Joe's plans. I've had mine for about 7 years (rebuilt pump) and it really works well. One suggestion: start off with the polyurethane bags, they are so superior to the vinyl it's worth the extra cost.


----------



## texassteelpapa (Jun 7, 2015)

Thank you for the advice ,it is much appreciated


----------

